# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ตะเกียงเจ้าพายุ และ เตาน้ำมันก๊าด ยี่ห้อ Butterfly ของแท้ สินค้าใหม่ในกล่อง (ช่วงลดราคาพิเศษ)

## Import

*ตะเกียงเจ้าพายุ และ เตาน้ำมันก๊าดหรือที่เรียกกันว่า เตาฟู่ ยี่ห้อ Butterfly*  ของแท้ สินค้าใหม่ในกล่องไม่เคยผ่านการใช้งาน ใครที่ชอบแนวคลาสสิคๆไม่ควรพลาด นับวันยิ่งหายากขึ้นเรื่อยๆแล้วครับ ซื้อเก็บไว้เผื่อรุ่นลูกรุ่นหลานได้ดูได้ศึกษา หรือ เอาไว้ใช้ประโยชน์ต่างๆ เช่น ในการพักค้างแรมในป่าเขา, ปิคนิคมือค่ำกลางสนามหญ้าหน้าบ้านหรือในสวนสาธารณะ  ฯลฯ  ราคานี้ไม่แพงเลยถ้าเทียบกับการไปซื้อซากของเก่าๆในราคานี้หรืออาจแพงกว่าแล้วต้องเอาไปซ่อมให้ใช้ได้

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ สำหรับตะเกียง :* มีทั้งแบบ*เหล็กชุบโครเมียม* และ *ทองเหลืองชุบโครเมียม* แต่รูปร่างหน้าตาเหมือนกันต่างกันที่วัสดุโลหะที่ใช้ทำ ภายในกล่องจะมี... ตะเกียง, ไส้ตะเกียง 3 อัน, เครื่องมือถอดและอะไหล่หัวเข็มตะเกียง, อุปกรณ์เติมน้ำมันก๊าดและแอลกอฮอล์สำหรับเผาไส้, คู่มือวิธีใช้งาน(มีคู่มือที่แปลไทยแล้วให้ด้วย)

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ สำหรับเตาน้ำมันก๊าด :* ภายในกล่องจะมี... อุปกรณ์เพื่อประกอบเป็นเตาน้ำมันก๊าด, เครื่องมือถอดและประกอบ, ที่ทำความสะอาดหัวแรงดันลมของเตา, คู่มือประกอบ 

*รูปภาพ* (ในภาพเป็นสินค้าตัวโชว์ ไม่ใช่ตัวที่นำมาขายให้ท่าน เพราะตัวที่ขายให้ลูกค้าจะไม่เคยผ่านการใช้งานมาก่อนแน่นอนครับ)

*ภาพตะเกียง* กล่องสีน้ำตาลอ่อนเป็นแบบเหล็กชุบ กล่องสีม่วงเข้มเป็นแบบทองเหลือง รูปร่างเหมือนกันต่างกันที่วัสดุโลหะที่ใช้ทำ




 *ตะเกียงเจ้าพายุ แบบ โลหะชุบโครเมียม ราคา :* 2,700 บาท  
 *ตะเกียงเจ้าพายุ แบบ ทองเหลืองชุบโครเมียม ราคา :* 4,900 บาท 
- ไส้ตะเกียงอันละ 30 โหลละ 300 บาท 
- แฉ่งตะเกียงอันละ 200 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :*  



*ภาพเตาน้ำมันก๊าด*


*เตาน้ำมันก๊าด ราคา :* 2,000 บาท 

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ ธนากร (บ้านไร่) EMS = EI881457550TH  วันที่ 10/04/55 (ตะเกียง)
ส่งคุณ ฉันทนา (ตาก) EMS = EI960784234TH  วันที่ 26/07/55 (ตะเกียง)
ส่งคุณ ไชยรัตน์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EI960827385TH  วันที่ 16/10/55 (ตะเกียง)
ส่งคุณ สุพิชญ์ (บางแสน) EMS = EJ481195053TH  วันที่ 14/11/55 (ตะเกียง+เตา+ไส้1โหล)
ส่งคุณ นรินทร์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EJ400210376TH  วันที่ 30/11/55 (ตะเกียง+ไส้1โหล)
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ท.ศรายุทธ (แม่สอด) EMS = EJ486209960TH  วันที่ 30/01/56 (ตะเกียง+ไส้1โหล)
ส่งคุณ สหเทพ (สุรินทร์) EMS = EK351741089TH  วันที่ 14/01/57 (เตาน้ำมันก๊าด)
ส่งคุณ ธนานนท์ (พุนพิน) EMS = EK490140163TH  วันที่ 03/03/57 (ตะเกียง)
ส่งคุณ ณัฐกุล (ราชบุรี) EMS = EL313747585TH  วันที่ 13/08/57 (ตะเกียง)
ส่งคุณ ยงยุทธ (เดิมบางนางบวช) EMS = EN689593374TH  วันที่ 11/02/58 (เตาน้ำมันก๊าด)
ส่งคุณ ธีรชัย (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EN459574230TH  วันที่ 15/06/58 (ตะเกียงทองเหลือง+แฉ่ง+ไส้ตะเกียง 1 โหล) 




*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนานนท์ (พุนพิน) EMS = EK490140163TH  วันที่ 03/03/57 (ตะเกียง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐกุล (ราชบุรี) EMS = EL313747585TH  วันที่ 13/08/57 (ตะเกียง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยงยุทธ (เดิมบางนางบวช) EMS = EN689593374TH  วันที่ 11/02/58 (เตาน้ำมันก๊าด)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีรชัย (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EN459574230TH  วันที่ 15/06/58 (ตะเกียงทองเหลือง+แฉ่ง+ไส้ตะเกียง 1 โหล)

----------

